# Kontrola ACPI - ręczne ustalanie prędkości wentylatora

## faktor4u

Witam! Może ktoś z was będzie w stanie mi pomóc. Zastanawiam się czy, i jak można by kontrolować prędkość wentylatorów w moim laptopie (HP nx6310) w zależności od obciążenia. Chodzi mi o możliwość własnoręcznego ustawiania tych parametrów. W Windowsie da się to ustawić za pomocą NHC - włączając Notebook Fan Control. Dokładniej: chciałbym żeby np. w momencie, gdy temperatura procesora wynosi do 55*C wentylator pracował na 40% mocy, a np. w temp. między 56 a 66*C z 60% mocy. A jak da się coś podobnego w Gentoo zrobić? Szukam na to sposobu już kawał czasu. Wszystko z powodu dość głośnego wentylatora, który cały czas pracuje na 60% mocy przy minimalnym obciążeniu (pod Windowsem pod tym samym obciążeniem i włączonym NHC pracuje na max. 40%, czyli de facto minimalnej prędkości). Skalowanie częstotliwości CPU działa bardzo dobrze, prędkość wentylatorów w zależności od obciążenia też się zmienia, ale nie w takim zakresie jakbym chciał. Ma ktoś może jakiś pomysł? Trochę info:

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

02:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

```
acpi -V

     Battery 1: charged, 98%

     Thermal 1: active[2], 60.0 degrees C

     Thermal 2: ok, 53.0 degrees C               #CPU

     Thermal 3: ok, 49.0 degrees C               #GPU

     Thermal 4: ok, 29.0 degrees C               #Bateria

     Thermal 5: ok, 60.0 degrees C               #Wentylator

  AC Adapter 1: on-line

```

Jeśli potrzeba coś jeszcze, to umieszczę. Post od prawie takiej samej treści umieściłem na polskim forum Ubuntu (Tak, Ubuntu też mam), ale pozostał bez odpowiedzi.

--

Poprawione.Last edited by faktor4u on Sun Nov 11, 2007 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Quote:*   

> A jak da się coś podobnego w Ubuntu zrobić?

 

ŻE CO?!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Bialy

Jesli:

 *faktor4u wrote:*   

> Post od prawie takiej samej treści umieściłem na polskim forum Ubuntu

 

To po co on tu?

A moze ja sie pomylilem i nie to forum otworzylem?

----------

## faktor4u

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   A jak da się coś podobnego w Ubuntu zrobić? 
> 
> ŻE CO?!  

 

Grr, tak to jest, jak się post kopiuje :/ Już poprawiam.

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> To po co on tu?
> 
> A moze ja sie pomylilem i nie to forum otworzylem?

 

Napisałem przecież, że mam też i Ubuntu. Liczę na to, że może tutaj zdobędę więcej info. Moje pomysły już się wyczerpały. Tam nikt nie jest w stanie mi pomóc.

----------

## Bialy

 *faktor4u wrote:*   

> Napisałem przecież, że mam też i Ubuntu. Liczę na to, że może tutaj zdobędę więcej info. Moje pomysły już się wyczerpały. Tam nikt nie jest w stanie mi pomóc.

 

Bo wszyscy ktorzy sie na tym znaja maja Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

w ramach pakietu lm_sensors jest skrypt fancontrol, musisz jednak miec dobrze skonfigurowane jądro (acpi). Dodatkowo proponuję użyć jądra z patchem "pentium m undervolt" (Linux-PHC), robi to, co NHC.

----------

## faktor4u

Lm_sensors próbowałem. Jądro mam poprawnie skonfigurowane, ale jedyny czujnik, który wykrywa sensors-detect to czujnik temperatury procesora (pokazuje niebotyczne wartości). Wentylatorów nie wykrywa żadnych. Spróbuję jeszcze nałożyć ten patch. Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------

## mbar

tym patchem możesz opuścić napięcie, co spowoduje, że procek będzie dużo chłodniejszy, więc i wentyl cichszy.

----------

## faktor4u

I tak chyba mam nie taką złą temperaturę. Średnio wychodzi 53*C na pierwszy i 49*C na drugi rdzeń. Spróbować spróbuję.

----------

